# Question About Converting To Sikhism For A Married Person



## ohhcuppycakee (Jun 2, 2012)

I heard awhile ago that divorce is not allowed in Sikhism. I also heard Sikhs can only marry other Sikhs. So I would like to know... If a person converts to Sikhism and their spouse isn't Sikh, do they have to leave them?


----------



## Ishna (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Question about converting to Sikhism*

OCC ji, asalaamu alaykum, long time no see kaurhug

The opinions around divorce and spouses differ between Sikh groups. 

If you're not Amritdhari, then not many "rules" apply to you anyway.

Sikhi doesn't say too much about marriage and divorce.  It's really up to the individual.  Case in point, the Anand Marriage Act they're trying to get through in India, some Sikhs want a divorce clause, yet the Top Brass at the SGPC are saying once you're married, always married.  Yet Sikhs still do get divorces.

Generally, I think the opinion is that divorce is an absolute last resort.  Short of domestic violence, it is incumbent upon the spouse to honour the sanctity of marriage and try ones best.  Else, why bother with marriage at all?

The spouse can be a non-Sikh in mainstream Sikhi.  In groups such as AKJ, the spouse must be Sikh.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Question about converting to Sikhism*

Sikhism..Gurmatt is a PATH.towards the Creator..each at his/her own PACE..and speed...we DONT make fast and hard rules...and KILL the marriage even before its begun..let it run a while...and then see how it comes out...no rush...no hurry...


----------



## DharmicSeeker9393 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gyani-ji,

Your response is a manifestation of the compassion inherent in the Dharam. 

Thank you both (Gyani-ji and Ishna-ji) for reaffirming the non-dogmatic nature of the Path.

Ek Onkar, Satnam!


----------

